# Ausführbare Jar aus Multi-Module Spring Boot Projekt bauen



## 8u3631984 (25. Jun 2021)

Hallo zusammen ich habe ein molti modul spring boot Project und möchte daraus eine ausführbare jar bauen.
Hier meine Ordner bzw Modul Struktur : 

[CODE title="root - settings.gradle"]rootProject.name = 'calendar'

include 'calendar-commons'
include 'calendar-user'
include 'calendar-app'
include 'calendar-event'
include 'calendar-event:custom-calendar-event'
include 'calendar-event:sams-calendar-event'
include 'calendar-importer'
include 'calendar-importer:csv-importer'
include 'calendar-importer:utils'[/CODE]

[CODE title="root - build.gradle"]plugins {
    id 'java'
    id 'application'
    id 'org.springframework.boot' version '2.4.3'
    id 'io.spring.dependency-management' version '1.0.11.RELEASE'
}

application {
    mainModule="calendar-app"
    mainClass = "calendar.app.App"
}

allprojects {

    sourceCompatibility = JavaVersion.VERSION_11
    targetCompatibility = JavaVersion.VERSION_11

    repositories {
        mavenCentral()
    }
}

subprojects {

    version = '1.0.0-SNAPSHOT'

    apply plugin: 'java'
    apply plugin: 'org.springframework.boot'
    apply plugin: 'io.spring.dependency-management'

    dependencies {

        implementation 'org.springframework.boot:spring-boot-starter-data-jpa',
                'org.projectlombok:lombok:1.18.18',
                'org.apache.commons:commons-lang3:3.12.0'

        annotationProcessor 'org.projectlombok:lombok'

        compileOnly 'org.projectlombok:lombok'


        testImplementation 'org.springframework.boot:spring-boot-starter-test'

        testAnnotationProcessor 'org.projectlombok:lombok'

        testCompileOnly 'org.projectlombok:lombok'
    }

    test {
        useJUnitPlatform()
    }
}[/CODE]

in allen module build.gradle 

```
bootJar {
    enabled = false
}

jar {
    enabled = true
....
}
```

Wenn ich nun 

```
gradlew clean build
```
 ausführe erhalte ich folgenden Fehler : 

```
* What went wrong:
Execution failed for task ':calendar-event:bootJar'.
> Error while evaluating property 'mainClass' of task ':calendar-event:bootJar'
   > Failed to calculate the value of task ':calendar-event:bootJar' property 'mainClass'.
      > Main class name has not been configured and it could not be resolved
```

Da ich mich mit gradle noch nicht so gut auskenn benötige ich an dieser stelle etwas hilfe


----------



## 8u3631984 (25. Jun 2021)

Ich glaube ich habe den Fehler gefunden : 
wenn ich den o.g. Befehl im root Verzeichnis ausführe kommt der Fehler - diese information hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.

Wenn ich im App Projekt den gleichen Befehl ausführe funktioniert es (/)


----------

